# R.I.P Midnight xXx



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

well i lost my rabbit tonight and didnt even get to say good bye :sad:
the last week or so a fox has been trying to get at her and he broke her run so i shut her in her hutch until i could fix it. 
noticed the dogs had been out a long time so went out and they were growling at somthing the other side of the fence, 
then i seen the cat led next to somthing on the patio, the fox had ripped the hutch open and attacked my poor bunny 
turns out the dogs had chased the fox of and the cat was led next to the rabbit and was licking her face :sad:
she died in my arms and 22.15 tonight,


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

rip x


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear


----------

